# Medical Insurance



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure there must be a thread somewhere but I cannot find it.

I am looking for medical insurance incase of an accident. I was previously covered by my diving insurance but the premiums are too high now for 12 months cover.

Medical care is very cheap here so I don't want to pay BUPA prices, nor do I want to be repatriated/evacuated and be paying the cost for that. Just to cover in-patient care should I become sick or involved in an accident.

I contacted the local Allianz rep last week but haven't received a quote yet. Are there others that just give a policy for inpatient care only please?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> I am sure there must be a thread somewhere but I cannot find it.
> 
> I am looking for medical insurance incase of an accident. I was previously covered by my diving insurance but the premiums are too high now for 12 months cover.
> 
> ...


Don't most of the private hospitals do a membership....i know the Nile Hospital used to....and pretty sure that El Gouna hospital had the same sort of scheme.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember going to a meeting there a few years ago about a new scheme. Nobody was impressed at all with the insurance company, or their sales pitch. The maximum cover was LE150,000. Which they said would cover you for brain or heart surgery. I didn't think about asking them again so thank you it's a good idea to see if they have a better plan now.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

Dear Gounie 

there are two medical insurance organization could help you :

1- Alico MetLife Alico Egypt :Home
2- Egycare Egycare for distinctive medical care for the welfare of Human Resources which is one of the major assets in today's economic systems.


----------

